# Are you ready for Ear Tattoos?



## Darla (Sep 25, 2010)

2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





Click HERE for more tattoo photos!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks extremely painful.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 25, 2010)

It does look painful, but cool, too.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 26, 2010)

Rihanna has these, right?

I think it looks cool.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 26, 2010)

I want a cupcake!!! I'll have to think of where to get it. Not by my ear.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 26, 2010)

I was going to come in and say "ohhh thats tacky" but the I saw the cupcake one and I think its cute!


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2010)

do not like.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2010)

they wouldn't suit my style, but some of those are totally rocking. I really love the lizard one, that's curled around her ear! too cute!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 26, 2010)

A few of my friends have tattoos behind the back of the ear. Aparently no more or less painful than getting a tattoo elsewhere.


----------



## vicky1804 (Sep 26, 2010)

I love the lizard and the little dragon. I wouldnt ever get them dont myself but they look cool


----------



## jodevizes (Sep 26, 2010)

I am surprised that they don't hurt more than the usual tatoo, even so that is way too painful for me and I absolutely loath needles. Some of the designs are kinda cute though.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 27, 2010)

I still want a scorpion behind my ear. Maybe later though.

Some of these are amusing actually. The first one seems fake, but is hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## Karren (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd rather not draw attention to my ears!!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Sep 29, 2010)

that's the best one but they're still kind of daft.


----------



## llehsal (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw a guy at the beach once with 2 music notes to the back of the ear....I swear..'twas the sexiest thing ever!!!!! I liek 'em.


----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok A. I too thought these were SO lame until I got to the cupcake--that is cute. And B. who ever did the first guy's should be sued, since 'comment' is spelled wrong!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 29, 2010)

I Can Has Cheezburger!!! I LOVE the LOLcats!


----------



## katana (Sep 30, 2010)

Not my style, maybe my sisters.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO Lola!!


----------



## Darla (Sep 30, 2010)

a few more:








































you know i really don't like the idea of visible tattoos on the head or neck because it would be visible at work and it may be a problem with certain jobs. but it seems that there could be one kind of hidden by the ear or by the hair for instance. they sounds kind of interesting and no i wasnt on planning on getting one.


----------



## breathless (Oct 12, 2010)

some of them look really cute though. i guess if its done right, then i'd have a few =]


----------



## llehsal (Oct 12, 2010)

I love them!!!  I wish I could get a few...but can't due to my job


----------



## HarleyQuinn (Oct 12, 2010)

i love the bunny behind the ear  one


----------



## cdakill (Oct 12, 2010)

i never liked them before.. but i think the simple line drawing ones are cute.. my friend has just a simple outline of texas behind her ear and it is too cute!! but big crazy ones nope..kinda trashy.. and i am COVERED in tattoos!!! so im a bit of a hypocrite.. but face and neck tatts are a touchy subject either beautiful n classy or ugly.. no in betweens.


----------

